# Royce Union muscle bike info needed.



## Bill172

Can anyone tell me what this is worth. Not sure the year but I believe it is a 66-68. It is a Royce Union. It is in excellent condition and rides beautifully.


----------



## stoney

Welcome, nice clean bike. As far as worth ? To me worth probably about $300 tops. I say this because I feel it is a way off brand. Very nice bike, will clean up to be even nicer. The off brands just don't seem to bring the money, as nice as some of them are. I would just clean it up some and ride it. Great color. My opinion.


----------



## Bill172

stoney said:


> Welcome, nice clean bike. As far as worth ? To me worth probably about $300 tops. I say this because I feel it is a way off brand. Very nice bike, will clean up to be even nicer. The off brands just don't seem to bring the money. I would just clean it up some and ride it. Great color. My opinion.


----------



## Bill172

Thanks for you input. I agree, it's a beautiful bike. I just may keep it. I think it's worth more to have, than to sell.


----------



## Vintagedad

Nice bike, i think 300 is a fair top estimate. It’s a desirable color, very clean bike and has a 3 speed with a stick shift. As far as determining the year, if those are original tires there will be a date code on them depending on the manufacturer. I’m not sure who manufactured the bike so unsure if the serial number can give us any info. Schwinns have a date stamp on the crank but I don’t know if this bike would or not. You could also check the rear hub for a date stamp. It’s probably a shimano 333 hub judging by the shifter and I’m not sure if those have date stamps or not.


----------



## Jeff54

Bill172 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is worth. Not sure the year but I believe it is a 66-68. It is a Royce Union. It is in excellent condition and rides beautifully.



Yeah, prob worth more to you than others. It sure does look good for its age, might be early 70 too. They were not very much back then either, Of the cheapest brand bike.

And, could be wrong yet, your crank arms appear to show one of he worst features these japan bikes had. The pin holding the pedal  arms were crap soft metal. They would become loose easy; nut and or  bolts strip, bolt end break off too. , resulting in mal-alignment of arms. It would continue to get worse until, wouldn't hold. I smacked a few around, back in the day, and remember em. trashed em too, I mean, you could not even sell or salvage parts from these things. .

In your photo, they appear to be misaligned. I wouldn't be riding it unless they're correct. Maybe replace the crap soft pins with harder.


----------



## Bill172

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, prob worth more to you than others. It sure does look good for its age, might be early 70 too. They were not very much back then either, Of the cheapest brand bike.
> 
> And, could be wrong yet, your crank arms appear to show one of he worst features these japan bikes had. The pin holding the pedal  arms were crap soft metal. They would become loose easy; nut and or  bolts strip, bolt end break off too. , resulting in mal-alignment of arms. It would continue to get worse until, wouldn't hold. I smacked a few around, back in the day, and remember em. trashed em too, I mean, you could not even sell or salvage parts from these things. .
> 
> In your photo, they appear to be misaligned. I wouldn't be riding it unless they're correct. Maybe replace the crap soft pins with harder.



Thanks for you input.  Pretty sure I have a buyer for $500. Not to shabby.


----------



## Jamhud

I like that bike, really sharp looking and in very clean condition. Love the tires.


----------



## Bill172

Jamhud said:


> I like that bike, really sharp looking and in very clean condition. Love the tires.



Thanks man! The tires or the originals.


----------



## Jeff54

Yeah. BTW found an ad that appears to have this bike too. 1970 however based on the style of seat, curved vs flat, I spect yours would be a bit earlier.

Apparently, Royce Union called them 'Hi-Risers',  'stick-shift hi-riser'

May 28, 1970 * A Publisher Extra Newspaper*
*Daily News from ,  · 326*
Publication: Daily News i Location: Issue Date: Thursday, May 28, 1970 Page: 326

https://www.newspapers.com/newspage/464507336/


----------



## Bill172

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah. BTW found an ad that appears to have this bike too. 1970 however based on the style of seat, curved vs flat, I spect yours would be a bit earlier.
> 
> Apparently, Royce Union called them 'Hi-Risers',  'stick-shift hi-riser'
> 
> May 28, 1970 * A Publisher Extra Newspaper*
> *Daily News from ,  · 326*
> Publication: Daily News i Location: Issue Date: Thursday, May 28, 1970 Page: 326
> 
> https://www.newspapers.com/newspage/464507336/
> View attachment 969767



Thank you! That's great!


----------



## vinjim

Bill172 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is worth. Not sure the year but I believe it is a 66-68. It is a Royce Union. It is in excellent condition and rides beautifully. View attachment 968871View attachment 968874View attachment 968875View attachment 968876



Just saw this post about the gold bike, and very interested if it's for sale ??? What price would you think ??? email: vinjim56@netscape.net


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

Just found this thread. Except for the colour that was my first bike, mine was orange. Purchased at Canadian Tire in the spring of 71, It was for my 10th birthday and it cost my Dad a whole 75 bucks. Loved that thing.


----------



## Sportyworty

Fritz, your Canadian Tire contribution is great info for my search, thanks


----------



## GTs58

Interesting info here. I know Royce Union was just a distributor of bikes and not a manufacturer. My brother got one in 1961 and I got a Kent. Same deal with the Kent branded bikes. 









						Who Makes Royce Union Bikes: Finding the Real Story
					

Bikes are a great way to get around, and Royce Union bikes are some of the best on the market. But who makes them? And how do they compare to other brands? We’ll explore that in this article. Who Makes Royce Union Bikes? Royce Union was one of those mass-market brands that was slapped on … Who...




					whomakes.net


----------

